# organization for dart frog conservation



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Good afternoon,

I've been doing some research and found some results, but I wanted to look for help here, on dendroboard.

I am looking for organizations whose missions are directed toward conservation which directly benefits the dendrobates genus. Wikiri, for example is one and I only use them as they have had a lot of recent attention from the community through the efforts with Understory. 

I guess a good way to think about it is that if someone gave you $10,000 and you had to pick a single conservation organization to donate it to, who would you pick and why (starting your own conservation isn't possible for lots of reasons)? I'm not suggesting I'm going to give $10,000 to any group, but I do want to select a group that I can support. I have some thoughts and candidates but I'm interested in what all of you think and feel.

Thanks for your help in advance,
Brad


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

Thank you for those that have sent me a PM. Is there anyone else that might have some thoughts regarding this thread?

Thank you,
Brad


----------

